# Stolen Sadowsky MV5 in Ottawa Canada



## lupien (Mar 31, 2009)

*Stolen Sadowsky MV5*

Hi,

Edit: The bass has been recovered 4 years later!

My bass was stolen October 14th. Its a 2008 MV5 in 59' Sunburst with maple fingerboard. 5 string of course. Serial number is *M2486*. It was in a Fender hardshell case with the red lining inside.


Here are some pics.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What's will all the Ottawa thefts...? Keep an eye on Montreal too.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

The thing that sucks about searching all the pawnshops and trolling craigslist and all the other stuff you can go through to try and get your bass back is......... there is a chance that sometimes a fellow musician will steal your gear and it will never leave his/her basement again.

I wish you the best of luck finding that nice bass, I know how bad it feels to get something you love ripped off


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

That sucks - thats a lovely bass. I'll keep my out on the various used listings.

Was is stolen from your home? your car ?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

What's with all of these intrument thefts going on in Ottawa. ugh... If you are in facebook, I suggest you post it in there too so your friends, specially the ones who are not musicians would be aware of what to look for. You never know, one of these days it might show up on either craiglist, kijiji, usedottawa, etc. Just like the 63 Tele owned by one of the local musicians here, which got stolen in late September and eventually showed up in Kijiji this weekend. Guitar was returned, guy was apprehended.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

ARGH !!! That is a real drag. I'll keep an eye in the TO area.
Only theft I ever had was in Ottawa also. 1983. Had an Olympic white 64' Strat stolen right off stage at Barrymore's.
Believe it or not......I got it back......17 years later. It walked into Capsule Music in Toronto.


----------



## lupien (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey thanks to all for looking out for me. For some reason my subscribtion emails for this thread went in my Junk folder so I never saw them.

Anyways, I do hope it comes up. I have it posted pretty much everywhere I can and a lot of people are keeping an eye out for me which is great.

It was stolen right from my work office in the middle of the day when all the staff was here. Pretty crazy. How ever took it was pretty ballsy to walk in here like that and I can't beleive no one saw anything... Needless to say i`ll never be leaving my gear unattended like that again (even though I was positive our office was safe..)


----------



## lupien (Mar 31, 2009)

Well 4 years later I got the bass back! Saw it online, sent a friend to investigate that it was indeed mine and then the police recovered it for me. Pretty pumped!! Has a few new dings on it but noting major. Serial number is scratched off now too. Oh well, at least its back!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

F'n'eh! It's rare that guitars are ever recovered.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

lupien said:


> Well 4 years later I got the bass back!


Wonderful news!! Congrats on getting it back

When you say that the police recovered it for you, can we assume that someone is being/has been charged with theft?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## lupien (Mar 31, 2009)

No charges have been made no. We are certain the person that had it is not the one how stole it however he was aware it was "hot". If I thought it was the theif that had it I would have pressed charges but I this point I just wanted to get it back ASAP without any court BS to press charges. Quick and easy.


----------

